# اعلان



## antoon refaat (11 يناير 2006)

*يا اخوتي واخواتي بالنيابه عن صديقي Thr hero*
*ارسل إليكم برقيه للأسف عن تأخره عن المنتدي في فتره هو لا يعلمها وللأسف هو مش عارف انه هيقدر يكمل معانا ولا لا *
*:new9: وهو بيقول انه في اقرب وقت هيرجعلنا:new9:  *
*:t25: وبيقول كمان الف شكر:t25: *​


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (11 يناير 2006)

لا تعـــــــــــليق


----------



## blackguitar (13 يناير 2006)

*ربنا معاك يا هيرو وانشاء الله تكمل معانا ونشوفك قريب*


----------



## antoon refaat (13 يناير 2006)

الف شكر بالنيابه عن صديقي الهيرو


----------



## ezzzak (15 يناير 2006)

ربنا معاك يا هيرو وانشاء الله تكمل معانا ونشوفك قريب مع مشاركات جميله


----------

